# R34 Owners manual PDF



## mabedfo (Aug 1, 2003)

Has anybody got the owners manual for the R34 in PDF or any other readable format I could have a browse through or anybody got a link to where I can find one?


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Ah 'stink' I thought you were going to say you had one! Yes anyone has one please post!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Check out http://www.jpnz.co.nz/xcart/customer/home.php

They show R32 and R33 but I have ben offered an R34 english manual by them which was, I think, produced for Nissan New Zealand


----------



## mabedfo (Aug 1, 2003)

Any chance of scanning the R34 manual into PDF or any other format to make a lot of people happy


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I got my english manual through Nissan Japan. Came with the car...


----------



## mabedfo (Aug 1, 2003)

Any chance of scanning and emailing to me or sticking it on site somewhere please please please


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bit too much work mate


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Besides, if the English manual is anything like the Japanese one I have, it's full of really obvious stuff like how to operate the various controls, use the aircon, what the peddles are for, plus other common-sense kinda stuff!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> *Besides, if the English manual is anything like the Japanese one I have, it's full of really obvious stuff like how to operate the various controls, use the aircon, what the peddles are for, plus other common-sense kinda stuff! *


exactly


----------



## mabedfo (Aug 1, 2003)

I was really interested in the pages detailing the use of the R34's MFD to be honest, 

any chance of those pages?


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

I decided to purchase all the workshop manuals for R34 before they were obsolite , I got the last copy that Nissan New Zealand had .


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Obsolite!!!*

If Nissan have made the mannuals obsolite then putting them into .pdf for all to enjoy would be great.

I know a few 34 owners that would be forever grateful me included.

Andy


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

*owners manual*

Although Nissan may have made the manual obsolete you can get copies translated from the Japanese originals from

http://www.car-handbooks.com/

17.50 for a copy. Although obviously if someone PDF'd it and made it available that would be great - and free!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Handbook*

the £17.50 is a handbook - you want the engine manual if you're looking at AFMs.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

They are not obsolete. You can still get them through Nissan/Nismo


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

JPNZ GTR34 Manuel ,, a MUST buy, I have recived mine a few months ago in a big box, consists of wireing diagrame teh original GTR34 workshop manuel ,, in Japanese and a translated one in english,, 3 books all together one for wireing a translated workshop (not in full) but covers all the important sections ,, and the complete Japanese manuel


----------



## mabedfo (Aug 1, 2003)

So come on is somebody gonna scan in the pages of the English written manual about how to use the R34's MFD functions please please please


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The MFD is not that hard to operate! It just takes a bit of practice and you'll be surfing around the various displays in no time.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

mabedfo said:


> *So come on is somebody gonna scan in the pages of the English written manual about how to use the R34's MFD functions please please please  *


I might be persuaded, but whats your purpose?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

is this for a transplant into a 206


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

the most important thing I have seen about the manuel was Torque settings, helps a lot of you rebuilding the engine..


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Ok I am now confused*

So we have the handbook which i have and it is a bit pants and a bit basic, being japanese they even tell you how to wash your car.

So where can I buy the R34 Owners manual? with useful stuff in it like "This is where the fuse box is and this is what each one relates too"? 

Is there a Japanese version of our Haynes manuals (minus the 70's style blokes with beards) translated into english?

Ta muchly

Andy


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I've never seen anything as detailed as a Haynes manual (written in Japanese) over here. If they are available, they must only retail through certain company's - I've never seen anything like Haynes manual in any bookstore or library... (not that I spend a lot of time looking around the latter   )


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I've got some good friends at Nissan NZ, I'll ask to see if I can borrow their tech manuals and scan them.


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Nice one*

Canman, thats what we are after.

Thx
Andy


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

No promises as I don't know for sure I can get them, but if I can I will scan them.

Depends on how many pages there are too.

I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

BBD said:


> *JPNZ GTR34 Manuel ,, a MUST buy, I have recived mine a few months ago in a big box, consists of wireing diagrame teh original GTR34 workshop manuel ,, in Japanese and a translated one in english,, 3 books all together one for wireing a translated workshop (not in full) but covers all the important sections ,, and the complete Japanese manuel *


A must buy eh?

Where can you buy these from then, and how much?

Cheers


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

http://www.jpnz.co.nz

They don't list an R34 one, but I think they can get one.

They're worth a try.


----------



## SpoonMan (Dec 25, 2002)

well if someone doesnt want to scan the big r34 book, send me the book by next day air express with tracking, and i will do it in 4 days, and then send book back to owner, along with a pdf version, 


no joking, no stealing of the book, and i will give you any information you need about myself, i have other books in pdf form. and can send samples if you are serious about sending me the book. 

PM me if you are interested and serious. please PM me also if you want to flame. i am sure everyone is an adult here and do not want to here the flaming in this thread.


i will pay for all shipping to me and back, but i will only pay once i know the book is in my hand. ( i say that because then i will get ripped off) i can pay by paypal or send a postoffice moneyorder cashable at any local postoffice along with the book back to you... so yes there will be a trust issue, but like i said i will give you all information on myself , that is no problem , and if you are serious about sending me the book then that will not be a problem..


----------



## mabedfo (Aug 1, 2003)

Well done to that man!, 

lets hope somebody can arrange this with him and we have access to a R34 manual in PDF for generations to come


----------



## SpoonMan (Dec 25, 2002)

bump


still serious


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Guys look on the other threads... there's now a 24mb downloadable PDF for the R32, covers RB26DETT engine very well. 

The book is essentially the same as the R34's manual except for a fews things like turbo's, cam specs, etc. and ofcourse the bodywork section. Its mostly all you need really to get by with the '34...


----------



## SpoonMan (Dec 25, 2002)

*GTR R34 MANUAL*

thanks trevor,

if that link dies i also have that manual aswell and will share it with anyone...just PM me 



still taking the offer up on that GTR R34 book,if anyone has it and would like to let me borrow it to scan for the masses. i will pay for all shipping, tracking , confirmation, etc and will take a couple of days to scan (3-5 days at most)


and i will provide any information on myself to ease the transition.

just let me know...im still serious... their must be someone out there willing to share the book????


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I haven't forgotten about this.

I've asked my contact at Nissan NZ and they said they didn't see a problem. I've just been waiting on him, but I'll chase him tomorrow and see what results.


----------



## SpoonMan (Dec 25, 2002)

thank you , we'll be hear waiting patiently.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Excellent!

Guys if you can make this work I think it would be a big asset to the gt-r community to get the full 34 manual as a pdf! I'm still going to use the tuners for big jobs but its an excellent source of information for the keen enthusiast having this stuff. In the past on previous cars I've always bought the workshop manuals but on the gt-r this seems to be bloody impossible so this venture seems very promising!

T


----------



## SpoonMan (Dec 25, 2002)

i will be doing the r32 JPNZ engine book in pdf also.. just finishing up another book i figure another two weeks and i will start on the JPNZ book and should finish a week and a half from then...i wont be able to host the files but i can always send it by MSN messenger....but wait for my post on it before you IM me wanting it...i will let you know, for sure.


lets make this a great end of the year surprise for everyone on this board by getting this r34 book...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Now that the R34 is in the driveway I am hoping that this book becomes a reality!!!


----------



## SpoonMan (Dec 25, 2002)

unfortunately no one in this community wants this to happen at the moment. i still waiting for someone to send me the r34 gtr manual for me to make into a pdf file. and like i said the offer still stands send me the book express mail certified and tracked, and i will pay for all shipping to me and shipping back to owner with a thank you. 

remember this is a request for the r34 gtr service manual..


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

SpoonMan said:


> unfortunately no one in this community wants this to happen at the moment. i still waiting for someone to send me the r34 gtr manual for me to make into a pdf file. and like i said the offer still stands send me the book express mail certified and tracked, and i will pay for all shipping to me and shipping back to owner with a thank you.
> 
> remember this is a request for the r34 gtr service manual..


Well, thats a ****er! I would help offset the costs too just to get something in my hands that I could read, and use...

Lets keep the dream alive Spoon!!!


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

So anywhere to find the R34 GTR workshop manual online or to buy it in english?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think its because your a reasonably new memeber mate, and just not that many people have a copy of it, id send it if i did


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

I've just uploaded the R33 manual in full (150mb) here please don't hammer it or give the link out, it's just for a few community's, if load gets too heavy I'll have to pull it 

Right click save target as

Be nice to see the full R34 one though, don't know how different it would be to this?

Also there is a couple of bits on the R34 here


----------



## Ricardo_A4 (Jul 10, 2004)

no more informations? about this?


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

Not from this end...


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I haven't got the whole thing, but do have the R34 service manual supplement 1 in paper form I could get scanned. Might take a couple of weeks though.

Probably around 200 pages.......

Japtastic, any chance I could get the R33 manual you had up ?


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

I have the Nissan R34 GTR Japanese workshop manual. 1999 issue (brown cover)and in A4 size. I originally got it from a contact that works for Nissan and was on temporary work assigment in Japan. 

Andy Hope4sun was copying it to .pdf but not sure if he completed this before he gave it back to me.

It is over 200 pages and of course is in Japanese, but the settings etc. can be easily read. I guess this is the version that members want a copy of?

Nik W


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

PM'd you


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

This sounds like the same manual, only mine is in english.


----------



## Ricardo_A4 (Jul 10, 2004)

exist a manual in "emule" 

Nissan Skyline R33 Service Manual.pdf (size 150 Meg)
But if someone have the r34 i will like it to have 
Thanks


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Since Nissan offically sold the R34 in New Zealand - they made the R34 manual in English for New Zealand.

When I was at Motorex my cousin got me a copy of the manuals. 3 books. 

I heard they were not available anymore from Nissan. I would like to get a hard copy or PDF. We have this R34N1 that we are playing with now..


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

mabedfo said:


> Has anybody got the owners manual for the R34 in PDF or any other readable format I could have a browse through or anybody got a link to where I can find one?


I have the R34 GTR service manual in English in PDF format (200+ pages), as well as the R34 GTR service manual in Japanese (400+ pages), as well as the R34 GTR Wiring Diagram Book in English/Japanese, as well as the R34 GTR Owners Manual in Japanese.

I am looking for a copy of the R34 GTR Owner's Manual in English in PDF.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

I have the R34 Owners Manual (english version) from NZ, but no soft copy. Can give u the relevant MFD pages if u want, but I wont be home for a few months, so you'll have to be patient! 

I also have the R32 Service manual and R34 supplement manual on pdf.. will attach it on here once Im back in my cabin.. give me an hour.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's a link I found to the R34 service manual..

http://www.solve-it.org/skyline/R34_All_Workshop_Manual.pdf
(right click, save as)

And here's one to the R34 Supplement Manual
http://www.solve-it.org/skyline/R34_Service_supplement_1.pdf
(right click, save as)

U lads owe me a beer now... Enjoy!!

P.S: Hurry up and download the manuals and keep them for later sharing, as I dont know how long this source will be up and running for..


----------



## deeznutz (Jan 28, 2002)

russwestwood said:


> Here's a link I found to the R34 service manual..
> 
> http://www.solve-it.org/skyline/R34_All_Workshop_Manual.pdf
> (right click, save as)
> ...



Thank you! :bowdown1: 
I can host once your site goes down.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

so no one has a scanned version of the R34 Owner's handbook in English?


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

1990BNR32, sorry mate, I dont have a scanned version of the owner's manual. I do have the actual manual which I bought from Nissan Skyline Handbook written in English for 20+ squid including tax & shipping. I believe copyright issues are also at stake, maybe thats why no one is willing to share? :chuckle:

Currently i am halfway round the world from where I live. But when I get back in 2 months time, I can look up and 'maybe' even provide you with the relevant pages of whatever you wanna look-up?? 

Just trying to be helpful, mods pls dont get me :banned: ...


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

bump from the dead. 

I was doing a lot of search and found this:
repair-manuals (search for your vehicle on the upper right)


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

anyone have this one? 

NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR – Original Factory Service Manual (FSM) / Repair Manual / Workshop Manual (ZIP – PDF Format) !! | Workshop, service & repair manuals


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

^^
I have the R34 manual, supplement 1, and japanese version.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

can you sent it to me pls?


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

me too !!!! needing a copy of engine work shop manual for gtr34 for gearbox and drivetrain etc.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Here you go, mate.


All Workshop Manual:
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxDXWrNW4kySNGNkZDY5MzgtMzE1Yy00YTNlLWFiZjYtOGE1YTlkYjE3MTQ1

Service Supplemental 1:
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxDXWrNW4kySMDM5MWJkMTEtYzk1Ny00NjZkLWFjOGYtNzFhZWM4ZTc5YjYy

Japanese All Workshop Manual:
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxDXWrNW4kySNWEyOTUyMzItOTJjYi00MWFmLTk5M2ItNDBmMGUyZDBhYjBm


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Bigalow said:


> Here you go, mate.
> 
> 
> All Workshop Manual:
> ...


thanks a lot!!! 
wish you had it in English.


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Recently found this parts catalog and have found it to be very usefull.

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://nissan.epcdata.ru/skyline/&usg=ALkJrhhYfYIBoQs_pvBgYjzw7fj_KK6WqQ


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey,

Just wondering about the English copy of the R34 GTR owners manuals. I've been searching over the net but still haven't managed to find a copy. Most of the links are dead. I have the PDF files of the service manual and supplement and I'm not after those.

My R34 GTR came with 3 books.

The first has a blue cover with Nissan written down the side and on the left side a black stripe with a bunch of other Japanese writing. There is a bunch of service history and I assume the dealer which sold the car's details filled out in it. A lot of the pages are folded in half.

The second is white with red text, 'Skyline', and underneath The Best Driving Pleasure and a bunch of other japanese writing. This looks like the main owners manual which explains how everything works.

The third is the book with the title Multi AV System Navigation System and a photo of Japan in the background. This seems to have some info on the stereo and a bunch of info on the MFD obviously for using the SatNav, which does not work. This book is the least important I suppose.

Does anyone have a PDF copy in English, or a source where I may buy them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

Ive got a PDF for the work shop manual, it covers all R34 models, its about 230 pages long


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

never mind ive just seen that what ive got is on page 4! :flame:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Found and bought this.... hopefully it's what I'm after.

.... won't let me post the link, can PM if required....


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Sorry to bring back this topic but I'm looking for the owner r34 gtr manual, any links to have it (digital or physical) ? (I can pay for it)

Best regards


----------



## Pauli (11 mo ago)

Hello from the future!

Unfortunately all of the links are no longer working, not even the Google Drive links. 
Could anyone be so kind and post a new one to all the Manuals/ServiceBooks/Wirring Diagrammes they have?

You´d really do me (and I guess many others) a big favor!! 
You can also DM me and I´ll upload a link 

I personally have a Skyline R34 GTT and want to find as many documents as possible.
Thank you so much guys!

-Pauli


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hope this works for everyone.


----------



## Pauli (11 mo ago)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Hope this works for everyone.


Thank you so much!!
Really appreciate your fast answer!


----------

